# Daten aus einer Map auslesen



## patges (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe in Java mehrere Maps in denen unter anderem Personendaten stehen, mit einer Schleife will ich jetzt alle Maps durchgehen und nach Personendaten durchsuchen, die gefundenen Personendaten will ich mir ausgeben lassen.

Hat da irgendwer ne Idee oder nen Ansatz für mich ?


Greetz patges


----------



## Romsl (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

du kannst die mittels


```
Set values = map.values()
```

und dann mit (vorausgesetzt du verwendest java5


```
for (Object o : values) {
    System.out.println("Wert: " + o);
}
```

suchen, bzw. hier ausgeben.

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## TommyMo (13. Oktober 2005)

Du könntest dir die Keys mittels Iterator übergeben lassen und über diese Keys iterieren. Wenn du eine Person, sagen wir anhand einer eindeutigen ID die dem Key entspricht, gefunden hast, dann greifst du einfach auf das Value des gefundenen Keys zu, also die Personendaten. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## TommyMo (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde mir die Keys suchen, und dann erst die Values auslesen (ich vermute du wirst den Key vom Benutzer eingeben lassen - z.b. für ein Internet-Login oder ähnliches). Dann bist du so sicher besser dran denke ich.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## patges (13. Oktober 2005)

Das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus danke 
Also noch mal kurz etwas genauer die problembeschreibung,ich will mir die verschiedenen Personendaten aus den Maps auf einem GUI ausgeben lassen, dass ist eigentlich das Vorhaben, was ich plane.


Greetz patges


----------



## TommyMo (13. Oktober 2005)

Hm ... du willst sie quasi nach der Reihe nach ausgeben? Wenn ja, und du keine spezifischen Daten suchen möchtest, würde ich die Lösung von Romsl vorschlagen, kannst du eigentlich 1:1 übernehmen denke ich. Nur, wozu brauchst du dann eine Map? Nimm einfach einen Vector, der ist performanter in der Hinsicht ... 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Snape (13. Oktober 2005)

Oder wenn es nicht threadsicher sein muss eine ArrayList.
An dieser Stelle eine dumme Frage: Warum hast Du mehrere Maps, was legst Du in welcher ab?


----------

